# How often do you QD?



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Just wondering how often people do this on average?

In Winter time I really struggle to be arsed tbh, besides the atmosphere is too damp here in Winter for QDs. One a week if the weather's not snowy, rainy or icy, I try to bring myself to at least wash the car with a good wash'n'wax, especially concentrating on the sills and wheel arches, otherwise I know by Spring I'll be staring at a pile of iron filings on my drive.

Between March and October I tend to whip round with the QD once a day, usually in the evening before the car is put up the drive for the night. The only exception to this is on rainy days or if the car has somehow got particularly contaminated (which is unusual seeing that it does maybe 6 miles a day).

I find that if I can keep on top of it with the daily QDing, I don't need to wash the car as often, which apparently is good for the environment (even though more water is lost per day in leaks than what all the country's detailers probably use in a year :wall:...but that's another story). Maybe once every fortnight I'll re-wax, then begin the process again.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Once a day is a lot :doublesho but you will sure have a shiny car. I reckon with a good LSP in place about once a week / once a fortnight . I never QD without a wash first no matter what the bottle says. Although I do not think it is your main point, when I wash the car I do not believe I use that much water. 1 1/2 buckets, a snowfoam and pressure wash and a lose rinse. You are quite right about the weather, it is not good for QD'ing in winter months


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

shine247 said:


> Once a day is a lot :doublesho but you will sure have a shiny car.


Funny you should say that because another reason I try to QD daily, if I can, is that perhaps it helps to build up a layer of protection on the paintwork which compensates for the times when weather and other circumstances dictate that I cannot detail the car.

Currently I'm using Meg's UQD, which I've gone back to after falling out with their NXT Speed Detailer: not sure if I was using it incorrectly but I found it far too smeary on anything but hot days. Great in Califoria I guess but more or less pants in Blackpool for 49 weeks of the year! :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

In a nutshell - never.


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

hey someone else from sunny blackpool


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally i only do it when getting to a meet afert a couple of miles of driving and if i ever get the camera out take photos of the car.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> Just wondering how often people do this on average?
> 
> In Winter time I really struggle to be arsed tbh, besides the atmosphere is too damp here in Winter for QDs. One a week if the weather's not snowy, rainy or icy, I try to bring myself to at least wash the car with a good wash'n'wax, especially concentrating on the sills and wheel arches, otherwise I know by Spring I'll be staring at a pile of iron filings on my drive.
> 
> ...





mattyoakley said:


> hey someone else from sunny blackpool


LOL! Well that's 3 of us (although Im a few miles further up the coast and I dont mean Fleetwood!).

Must admit, I dont use a QD that often. I tend to wash the cars with CG Citrus and seeing as at least 2 of them have a glaze and wax on them, just give a QD wipe over if the weather is still good by the time I've finished!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

centenary said:


> LOL! Well that's 3 of us (although Im a few miles further up the coast and I dont mean Fleetwood!).
> 
> Must admit, I dont use a QD that often. I tend to wash the cars with CG Citrus and seeing as at least 2 of them have a glaze and wax on them, just give a QD wipe over if the weather is still good by the time I've finished!
> 
> Beep, beep :driver:


what like morecambe lol


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

i qd after every wash, whilst drying, use megs last touch


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

mattyoakley said:


> what like morecambe lol


LOL! Since when has morecambe been on the fylde coast? Nah, Thornton.


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

cool, didnt think anyone lived in thornton, i never see anyone walking about when i drive through lol. ps geography aint my strong point haha


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

only after a basic wash, so once a week at most on my own car


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

centenary said:


> LOL! Since when has morecambe been on the fylde coast? Nah, Thornton.


Anchorsholme here, so not _too_ far from you


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

mattyoakley said:


> cool, didnt think anyone lived in thornton, i never see anyone walking about when i drive through lol. ps geography aint my strong point haha


LOL! It is a bit of a sleepy hallow aint it? Watch out for the potholes if you do drive around here! Im forever reporting them on fixmystreet lol!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> Anchorsholme here, so not _too_ far from you


Ah right. Im not far from the windmill. :thumb:


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

dont even start me on pot holes, up until recent, the worst were the ones on the approach to the big roundabout at whitehills/b&q! like craters! also watson road is awful. and guess what, all the bad places for pot holes,,..... all have on ething in common...all bus routes


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Warren Drive is s**t too now, more on less its full length from Fleetwood Road to where it approaches the junction of Norcross Lane.
Our car gets trashed on that every morning on my way to work.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Since I've discovered a 97p QD (Astonish), I do it much more often...

OT, but is there honnestly any performance difference between it and a proper one at £10?


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Never tried but I'd be happy to give it a go


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

I qd after every-wash with PB qd+. Just bought dodo red mist to replace it


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

mattyoakley said:


> dont even start me on pot holes, up until recent, the worst were the ones on the approach to the big roundabout at whitehills/b&q! like craters! also watson road is awful. and guess what, all the bad places for pot holes,,..... all have on ething in common...all bus routes





G51 NAV said:


> Warren Drive is s**t too now, more on less its full length from Fleetwood Road to where it approaches the junction of Norcross Lane.
> Our car gets trashed on that every morning on my way to work.


Yeah the missus says warren drive is sh*te for potholes!

Fleetwood Road south from Amounderness Way roundabout to 4 Lane Ends gives me kittens every time I drive along there. and its the 14 bus route!


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah I guess no surprises that the bus routes and busy roads are the worst affected.
Blackpool Council have apparently borrowed a huge multimillion pound loan to fix the roads. Guess who'll be paying for that? Me of course, from my Council Tax. Linking in with that topic on here about pot-holes, I'm pretty sure I thought I was already paying for road maintenance as part of my fuel tax and VED...though it seems I'm not!!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Since the thread has now become one about Blackpool as much as QD, have they finished revamping the prom yet? Was about 1/3 done last time I had a drive down from Lythm. They also started charging £5 just to enter the "pleasure beach" for the ambience :lol:


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

parts of the prom are shut(near cenotaph area),causing havoc for motorists, its making the rest of blackpools roads busier. you gotta love the fact they shut roads off out of season to **** all us residents off, then reopen for all the day trippers in summer lol


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

mattyoakley said:


> you gotta love the fact they shut roads off out of season to **** all us residents off, then reopen for all the day trippers in summer lol


Well they will open them again soon then


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I normally use QD after i wash the car. Is that wrong?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I QD most nights to shift the light dust I get on the car going to work on a dry day. On a wet day I wash the car before putting it in the garage, I then QD it dry inside. Bit of a sucker for QD's. I have lots of different ones and really like using them


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

horned yo said:


> I normally use QD after i wash the car. Is that wrong?


That is the only time I would do a full QD, when the car is dust free etc. Even then I lightly dust each panel first before using QD.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I QD most nights to shift the light dust I get on the car going to work on a dry day. On a wet day I wash the car before putting it in the garage, I then QD it dry inside. Bit of a sucker for QD's. I have lots of different ones and really like using them


Pretty much like me Dennis. Although i've stuck with Z6 due to how fantastic it is and now Z8 if I need to top up protection aswell as QD.

Usually give it a quick wash at work (I like 2 minutes away) by the time i'm home it's dry and ready for a wipe down.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

I dont like the idea of QD'ing a car thats not been washed. I QD when drying the car. Sheet the water of and use either a plush MF and QD or use a drying towel.

What is that astonish QD like? The £1 stuff.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice style Gally - those two Z's are tremendous!

Z6 especially (for me) leaves such a deep shine. Z8, well that's also great and adds protection to the 6. Plus they smell amazing. :argie:


Bueno (and a few others) QD ing is not a replacement for a wash, QDing is there to shift light dust when it's not enough to merit a full wash. A proper QD has cleaners to lift the dust off the car, lube in it to get that dirt off without scratching and usually polymers to add the shine they leave behind. QD while not a wash can maybe be likened to a waterless wash for light dust/dirt. I mean stuff you can blow off the paint, anything stuck to the paint would mean a proper wash. If you read a QD bottle, you'll see that the main function is to clean.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

every wash for me..but i find myself reacjing for the werkstat jett as oposed to glos as its just as quick to do:thumbh


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Dodo Tropical red Mist after every wash and that definitely leaves some sort of protection behind because it beads the rain like its just been waxed, I would only use it to replace a mitt wash in the summer if there's only light dust.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Bueno said:


> What is that astonish QD like? The £1 stuff.


It's astonishing mate !!!

I can't distinguish it from a £10 QD honestly.

It just goes to show how much margin there is in this industry...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I just QD after a wash, and for a final wipe down after waxing. 
I'll also QD when I couldn't be bothered to wash, and the dust is not that bad. 

I just got the Victoria wax QD, it's nice. I'm keen to try the duragloss 951 aqua wax (zaino Z8) and the duragloss 921 FC (zaino Z6). Meant to be the same stuff, half the price.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> I just QD after a wash, and for a final wipe down after waxing.
> I'll also QD when I couldn't be bothered to wash, and the dust is not that bad.
> 
> I just got the Victoria wax QD, it's nice. I'm keen to try the duragloss 951 aqua wax (zaino Z8) and the duragloss 921 FC (zaino Z6). Meant to be the same stuff, half the price.


Where did you hear/read/see that? 

Intriguing


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont get this QD thing is the products being used on initial valet detail what ever you want to call it that bad that it need's to be topped up every wash etc.Or is it more of a vain thing.
And seen this topped up with redmist to top up my wax(what ever wax you have used)is the wax that poor you have used it need's to be topped up this often?
Only qd i use if you want to call it that is Autosmart aquawax through foam lance.
Or am I missing out on something what makes it so good


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I find some waxes with a QD on top take away from the finish of the wax, so yeah I agree Chris - some certainly don't help especially straight after waxing.
I think QD's only really come into their own when a car is either dusty and needs a quick once over, or yeah, when you feel a bit vain about sticking on some shiny stuff and out with the QD, but TBH it really doesn't do much unless its a proper gloss enhancing one (like Z6)
They do seem to be a bit of a money spinner, coz they only have one real purpose (to give a light clean and a quick shine) yet some don't leave as good a shine as the wax below it. On top of this, a man I know (who I won't name) knows of a high-cost, 'high-quality' spray that is no more than shampoo in water...
Makes you think....


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

chrisc said:


> I dont get this QD thing is the products being used on initial valet detail what ever you want to call it that bad that it need's to be topped up every wash etc.Or is it more of a vain thing.


Well speaking personally, I mainly use it on my cars to restore that 'just detailed' look without having to go through the process of a complete wash and re-wax. Obviously if the car's got more than just a skimming of dust on it (like it will have in Winter months), I don't use it for that.

Other than that, and after waxing (particularly with some liquid-based waxes) I find it's great for removing any haziness or cloudiness caused by accidental over-appliation of the wax.

So deffo not a vain thing for me. I see it as an essential maintenance tool.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

After a wash the wax never looks as good as the first time it was put on, but with a simple squirt of RMT brings that back of me, RMT also contains a little sealant so helps further the protection :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Only after washing.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Where did you hear/read/see that?
> 
> Intriguing


Searching for reveiws on Z6 and Z8. The Americans are all over this one like CG same as everything else. Google it for some interesting reading.

Being in Australia with the price of products over here, and the lack of availability, I do a lot of research before I buy. I've always wanted to get the Z8, but it costs $50 a bottle here for 500ml. The duragloss 951 costs $20 for a 650ml bottle. The aqua wax gets good reviews in it's own right, but if you look, many zaino products are duragloss. I only mentioned it because many here love Z6 and Z8, good chance to save a few quid.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I use it every week after I've washed the car, and during drying to help relieve any water spots occurring...

....oh, and if a bird's dumped it's load on my paint !! :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ross said:


> Only after washing.


Same here.


----------

